# R15 and 1 tuner only



## innersanctum (Nov 30, 2005)

Is there a way to use the R15 with 1 tuner like with DirecTiVo? I put an R15 in my bedroom and I haven't gotten around to running a second line to the bedroom yet. Not sure I care if I have the second tuner. The problem lies in the fact that if the second tuner isn't connected, you get a nag screen that says as much. The DirecTiVo does this but you can set it up for a single tuner if you want. Can someone help me out before I have to go and buy the cable, crawl under the house and run another cable to the bedroom?

Thanks!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

As long as it isn't hooked up an you don't tell it to expect it in the setup it should be fine. I know mine wasn't there at first and it never complained.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Just go into the setup on the R15 and tell it you only have 1 tuner hooked up...


----------



## innersanctum (Nov 30, 2005)

Okay, I went into the setup. I don't see where I can set it so that only uses one tuner. 

Here is another twist to the problem.

I live in an area that requires I have two satellite dishes in order to get local channels. In order to get the local channels on the receiver I need to do the Auto-Detect. I only started getting that message after I did the auto-detect.

I have looked everywhere in setup for a place that says that I have only one tuner hooked up but I can't find it. If someone knows how to get to that point, I would really a appreciate the step by step.

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Try doing the setup telling the R15 you have the oval 3-LNB dish and see what happens. You probably need to start from a power down reset or a push the red button reset.
-
There is no way to tell the R15 how many tuners are connected. It determines that automatically during setup.
-
Carl


----------



## Malibu13 (Sep 12, 2004)

Steve, Unfortunately there is no way to instruct the R15 to setup with only 1 Tuner. This should be "Auto-Detected" during initial setup. As Carl6 stated, you should try a "Reset" from within the menu or by pressing the "Red Reset Button" located behind the "Access Card Door".


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Just make sure you have your SAT feed hookedup for SAT #1

It will autodetect on startup.


----------



## innersanctum (Nov 30, 2005)

It would probably work if I didn't have to have the 72.5 degree satellite. I think I am just going to have to run the other cable today. Thanks for all the help. I really did try everything you guys asked me to. Just no luck out in the boonies I guess.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

innersanctum said:


> Is there a way to use the R15 with 1 tuner like with DirecTiVo? I put an R15 in my bedroom and I haven't gotten around to running a second line to the bedroom yet. Not sure I care if I have the second tuner. The problem lies in the fact that if the second tuner isn't connected, you get a nag screen that says as much. The DirecTiVo does this but you can set it up for a single tuner if you want. Can someone help me out before I have to go and buy the cable, crawl under the house and run another cable to the bedroom?
> 
> Thanks!


I used a splitter and it works fine !!


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

George...

See my reply to the other thread:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=534672&postcount=9

And a test you can run, to hopefully show you that a $5 splitter doesn't work to provide you two tuner support.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

I only have 1 tuner hooked up right now (new house and can't get the line there - btw anyone know of a good dealon a stacker?) and my R15 doesn't nag me at all about it. I just did a setup again and all is good now. It used to have bother tuners hooked up at the old house.


----------



## georgewells (Feb 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> George...
> 
> See my reply to the other thread:
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=534672&postcount=9
> ...


Earl -- I thought it worked for awhile but your right !! It DON"T
I will now put in the other line and the multiswitch

Thanks -- George


----------



## klavergne (Jan 1, 2007)

I have the same problem. When my installation was done, I didn't have the second tuner connected and I didn't have any problems. But I had to do a full reset, and now I keep getting the "searching for signal" message for tuner 2 even though it's not connected. The satellite setup section told me that there was an error and didn't give me the option of disabling tuner 2. Does anyone know how to do this?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Try unpluging the unit. When you add a second line the unplug method discovers the 2nd SAT so maybe it also fixes your problem.


----------

